# steam won't start possible trojan



## Bino Panda (Apr 11, 2007)

hi 
i just bought the cs anthology and hl1 anthology both are installed but when i click steam nothing happens i open process explorer and steam is running i try to bring the stem window to the front but process explorer says there is no graphical window running with steam.

p.s. i was reading at steams forum that its a trojan i tried what the said but i can't install kasperky, spy doctor and fixware out don't help either heres a link to make sense of what i just said http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=552190

if link does not work its in the help section of the forum on page to titled steam doesn't start
its written by brain

any help would be gratefully accepted


----------



## bickster (Apr 4, 2007)

It could be updating the game or steam.


----------



## Bino Panda (Apr 11, 2007)

no i just updated it the update screen came up fine nothing else... this is annoying   :down:


----------



## bickster (Apr 4, 2007)

You could try deleting the ClientRegistry. blob
You get there by explore disk drive, progam files, steam


----------



## Bino Panda (Apr 11, 2007)

i tried but it didn't work if it helps they never asked me for my cd code like with other steam games. hrrmmm...


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

well, im on steam now. last night i think they did a NEW platform update. do what bickster said, and if that doesnt work, completely reinstall steam.

BUT I WARN YOU! Download programs and get all trojans removed! I have just had my steam accounts key logged. i just recently got them back from Steampowered.com.

Add my account, i can talk to you there if youd like. my account name is striker412 and acid_maker


----------



## Bino Panda (Apr 11, 2007)

thnx ill check out the update is this handle for steam or for their forum?

ps i never got to joining steam i have a forum profile but steam never opens far enough for me to get a account also take a look at this 
i am a posting about the same problem here and here
http://www.binrev.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29553\
http://snesorama.us/board/showthread.php?p=171768#post171768


----------



## Bino Panda (Apr 11, 2007)

well i fixed tskmngr but whts wrong with sysrestore


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

task manager? why are you doing that? well, did you do what i told you? do a virus scan. Post hjt logs here, and then delete all steam files and reinstall.

Just do that. a steam profile wont get you very far. steam support is stupid. ask anyone that uses steam. its a joke.


----------



## Bino Panda (Apr 11, 2007)

*monotone* here at steam we are all robots,click click whir...

wht do you mean by why am i doin tskmngr i found out i just needed to click the gray 

i know about logs but wht does hjt stand for ps. i found adware in the system restore folder i hope that fixed that also i wonderin if i should uninstall all my virus protection and see if steam worx then its all free programs i can replace in a snap i think im going to try one last scanner hows spysweaper


----------



## Bino Panda (Apr 11, 2007)

i just uninstalled evrey antivirus i have deleted all the quarantine files used all cleaners in all in one secret maker than uninstalld it then i defraged the registry cleaned and defraged it again then i used windows built in function for deleting unnecessary files and defraged both hard drives and here i am and steam still wont run newburn.gif

i guess i'll try some differnt anti virus and anti spyware and adware programs now grumble.gif

do you guys have any idea what could be doing this a virus a setting a steam bug a windows bug... also i almost forgot i can't connect to any anti virus servers example: i try to install but it has to download files it says server is down or you are having connection errors or i try to update a virus program and i get the same or similar message (varies with program)


argghh! angryfire.gif


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

bino. why dont you instant message me. i am on

AIM=hardofhearing000
[email protected]
MIRC= #teamofh Gamesurge network


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

and hjt stands for Hijack This. its a program.


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

oohh hey. also if you have Vent. Ventrilo. Come into my vent 64.34.250.131 port 4098


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

Does your computer have other connections such as VPN? If so, try deleting those connections and see if Steam works again. I had endless problems with Steam when VPN was installed.


----------



## pheonixbrid88 (May 4, 2007)

Yea I have been having the same problem recently. In response to the last post, i have a VPN client, but deleting it didn't seem to do anything. I did notice one thing. Im not sure if it is related or not, but when i was runing an adaware program it had trouble searching through my temporary internet files. When i tried to open my temp. internet folder i get a message ther there was and error with explorer and that it must close. Its probably some sort of virus, but i don't have Hack This and my current antivirus programs don't pick up anything.


----------



## gibbo45 (May 8, 2007)

yeah man, i have same problem...it used to work fine for me but its been a couple months since ive played on steam...and now after it updates..it doesnt work  :down:


----------



## CrazyUnknownGuy (Jun 1, 2007)

I got the same problem with steam...after the latest update i tried to open steam and it would d/l the update, at about 27% it stops goes away. Then comes back a sec later and starts at like 30% then goes up to 99% and then goes away, Steam.exe is running in tskmngr but no interface. nothing to go with. Another program of mine had a problem that it would open off screen and run where i cant get to it. i had to like resize it n crap, but i cant do that with steam it gives me nothing to go with xcept the process...ive cleared viruses, uninstalled/reinstalled, its a ***** n no1 has the answer of to wtf is wrong with this b/s...and steam's help is saying were ****ing idiots to just uninstall and reinstall (damn i hate them)....but this all started happening after the new update


----------



## Iver92 (Jun 15, 2007)

I have this same problem too. I've tried to reinstall, and deleted this ClientRegistry.blob and everything, but nothing works. Everyone I know keeps saying reinstall steam, like I'm some kind of noob who hasn't thought of it yet. So f***ing annoying...If anyone could help me out with this problem, it would be terrific.


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

A few things to check:
1. Are you using an ISP which blocks ports or throttles bandwidth too much? A list of known ISPs that prevent steam from running are here:
http://support.steampowered.com/cgi...nduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=11#troubleshooting

2. If you have updated steam, have you added the new steam.exe to your Firewall exceptions list to enable network connectivity?

3. Have you tried the Steam Background Applications Test, to remove any conflicts?
http://support.steampowered.com/cgi-bin/steampowered.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=451

4. Have you run a full AV and Antispyware scan recently?

5. Have you any additional Network Connections, eg VPN, set up?


----------



## omni_science (Jun 22, 2007)

I have the same problem. Steam runs as a process but does not show up. It updates, then nothing happens. Has anyone fixed this yet?


----------



## Mr3dguy (Jun 22, 2007)

This is really really weird, I had the same problem as you guys.
Reinstalled steam, nothing
Deleted all registry keys to do with steam and reinstalled, nothing.
No known spyware or virii
Nothing wrong with network settings.

Anyway I spent most of today trying to fix it, and here is my really weird solution.
Might not work for you, but it worked for me. I've replicated it about 6 times.

When steam is closed run steam via the background issues report link


```
steam://support/?Issues=Background*
```
After it was booted from there the normal execution of steam.exe worked fine.

I doubt that will work straight away, so here's a few other things to try.

Delete a file so as to get steam to update.
Wait until its finished updating and the process has settled to its dorment size of around 16meg
Close the steam.exe process
Use the steam background program issues link to run steam.

You could also try a fresh install of steam before running it via the link, or try deleting all the files in the root folder except steam.exe so that they all get replaced and then run the link. In both these cases steam will go dorment with the process around 16meg and will need to to closed before running the link.

I'm interested to see if this works for anyone else, hopefully we can find a more reliable solution.


----------



## omni_science (Jun 22, 2007)

what does the background issues link do? I get white screen on explorer.


----------



## Mr3dguy (Jun 22, 2007)

I think it just calls steam with those parameters, I have nfi why steam worked after running it. But I haven't had a problem since. You can also create a link on your desktop to that location, It'll do the same thing.


----------



## Mr3dguy (Jun 22, 2007)

Hmmm forget the link.
Sometimes steam works, sometimes it doesn't. It seems like there is a relationship between windows live messenger running and steam not working. Steam was doing the same thing in safe mode, which doesn't really explain that. But there seems to be something there. I doubt closing windows live messenger will fix anyone elses because most people, including me have tried closing everything before, but I think its related somehow.


----------

